# Can-Am SXS



## phreebsd

what you guys think of this?










This is an example of EXCELLENT photoshop skills!! I can only dream of being this good.


----------



## Polaris425

haha... looks real enough for me!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

that does look good


----------



## lg07brute

looks like a razr and a renegade got busy


----------



## IBBruin

I'd bet it couldn't make it through the gravy pit.


----------



## phreebsd

nope.. the flour binders in the gravy wouldnt clean out from those tires.
It's be stuck hard. Would have to anchor off on the pork chop and winch from there.


----------



## emc

I've seen this pic several times. Somebody just wishin.


----------



## Metal Man

Looks like a chopped pic of a RAZR to me.


----------



## Guest

I was just telling my fiance' that i wish can-am would come out with a side by side with that 800 rotax motor of there's. She kinda wants me to get something along that line so she can ride with. She doesn't like ridin on the back of the brute so much and the old 425 magnum needs some engine work. Knowing can-am though that thing would cost an arm and a leg $$$! :buttkick:


----------



## phreebsd

i bet msrp gonna be 16k+


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Maybe this will be what I get when I return from Iraq (early 2011). Surely they'll have something like this out by then...or even better yet, Kawi will be making an even bigger one...


----------



## moonstruck

can-am will definately have the best when they come out, they have just been hiding out spectating watching what every other company did, now they will top everything.


----------



## Bootlegger

I love the ROTAX....


----------



## madppcs

You never though.. There just MIGHT be a little more truth to this pic than everyone thinks. I mean, after all.. Who found out that its photoshopped? I think everyone (heard) that it is..


----------



## Jack

I would definately buy one, if the price is right.


----------



## Polaris425

Jack said:


> I would definately buy one, if the price is right.


Oh you know it will be right.. haha... $18,000 right!


----------



## Jack

Polaris425 said:


> Oh you know it will be right.. haha... $18,000 right!


If it's anywhere close to that I wont have one.


----------

